# Project Nebula: TJ07 Build



## moogle (Mar 30, 2009)

*Sponsors:*
I'd like to thank Crucial for being kind enough to sponsor this project build with their memory modules. Thanks guys! 






Special thanks also go to Bitspower for their lovely fittings 






*Background:*
Hi guys and gals I doubt that ) I'm new here but I'd like to share my project log with you lot. I enjoy viewing everyone elses and getting ideas for a build and I hope you enjoy viewing mine.

I've been running my PC out of a case for a while now as I've been planning and saving to run it as a fully watercooled system (bar some parts). Now I've got most of the parts and I have an idea what is needed I can finally start on it. I decided that I'll be using a Silverstone TJ07B-W case to house my components. It's a great case that is just built/designed for watercooling in mind and it's not too in your face so to say.

So hopefully by the end of the project I'll have transformed the below...






...into one lean, mean watercooled machine 

Below are the full specs of the build:

*Hardware:*
Silverstone Temjin TJ07B-W
Intel Q9550
ASUS Maximus Formula II
Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2
BFG GeForce GTX280
Samsung Spinpoint T Series HDD's
Akasa Freedom Power 750W PSU
MCubed T-Balancer bigNG


*Cooling:*
Swiftech Apogee GTZ
Swiftech MCW-NBMAX
EK-150 and 100 Res
EK-FC280 GTX Acetal
EK-FC280 GTX RAM Backplate 
Thermochill PA120.3
Thermochill PA120.2
OCZ XTC Memory Cooler
Scythe S-FLEX 1600RPM Fans
7/16" XSPC Clear Tubing
Laing DDC 18W Pumps
XSPC DDC Clear Pump Top


*Setup:*
I'm going to run this as a dual loop so I'll have it arranged like this:

Loop 1: *->* EK150 *->* DDC *->* PA120.2 *->* GTZ *->* NBMAX *->*

Loop 2: *->* EK100 *->* DDC *->* PA120.3 *->* EK-FC280 *->*

Going to have all those fans hooked to a TBan and configured for silence.
The case has already arrived just waiting on a few tools to start modding with.

I got some rad stands made for me by a nice chap on another forum. I saw them in his build and really liked the look of them, only thing is he didn't have the diagrams/plans for his ones so I remade some in Sketchup.






I made sure it all lines up with the side grill. Had to rely on the model as I didn't have the case when making it.






Here's the semi-finished product, still got to drill, tap and paint it. I'm pretty sure it'll line up just fine 






More pictures and updates to come. I'm sleeving a few fans and PSU cables. It takes _ages_ but the end result is worth it


----------



## MRCL (Mar 30, 2009)

Sadly your pictures won't reveal to me  Gotta check it out later at home.

BUT: There are at least two gals here, one of whom happens to be a quite regular poster.


----------



## moogle (Mar 30, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Sadly your pictures won't reveal to me  Gotta check it out later at home.
> 
> BUT: There are at least two gals here, one of whom happens to be a quite regular poster.



Hmm it's probably photobucket blocking the site due to bandwidth. I'll go see if I can upload them elsewhere or to the forum 

Good to see that girls can also enjoy tech/hardware stuff


----------



## MRCL (Mar 30, 2009)

moogle said:


> Hmm it's probably photobucket blocking the site due to bandwidth. I'll go see if I can upload them elsewhere or to the forum
> 
> Good to see that girls can also enjoy tech/hardware stuff



It more likely is the content filter of my company, who also blocks articles about childrens letters to God due to porography. Go figure.

But you can use TPUs own upload service


----------



## Rock God (Mar 30, 2009)

Ooo, same fans and CPU block as I have 

Good choices. I really like the Thermochill PA radiators too, very good.


----------



## MRCL (Mar 30, 2009)

Aight, now I can see the pics. I'll be watching you, this is interesting!


----------



## moogle (Mar 30, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Aight, now I can see the pics. I'll be watching you, this is interesting!





Rock God said:


> Ooo, same fans and CPU block as I have
> 
> Good choices. I really like the Thermochill PA radiators too, very good.



Thanks 
Glad you can see the pictures now MRCL. Maybe it was just being blocked before on the PC you were viewing from. Yep I chose the Thermochill PA radiators because they do really well at cooling on low RPM  fans so hopefully it'll be able to keep my system cool and quiet.

Got a mini update below.

***Update - 30/3/09***
Well I spent the weekend sleeving a few things. Haven't taken pictures of all of the things but here's one of the pumps.






The other good news is that over the weekend I received a small package from someone...






Yep it was from Crucial and they sent me some nice shiny Ballistix Tracers 






Got another order in the post today so I shall be putting up more pics later.
I've got quite a lot of sleeving to do which shall keep me occupied while I wait for a few more tools and missing parts to start modding and installing everything into the case


----------



## moogle (Apr 2, 2009)

Posting a few more pictures...
















Going to swap out the standard PCI slots for these black Silverstone ones. Looks much nicer plus they're vented.

More hardware pictures..





















The necessary tools came today so I can get cracking with the modding. Only problem is I recieved an email from Silverstone stating that not all of the TJ07 is aluminium 

That's a problem because the Aluminium Primer I got won't work so well so I'll have to go swap one can for a metal primer.

Got a key order coming maybe tommorow and once I've got that I can decide on what I need and buy the rest of the bits. Should all be over in a week or two


----------



## MRCL (Apr 2, 2009)

Whats that T-Balancer for?


----------



## moogle (Apr 2, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Whats that T-Balancer for?



Controlling the fans. Will have it hooked up to sensors around the case. I'm going to set it so that when it starts heating up then the fans will start spinning up


----------



## MRCL (Apr 2, 2009)

moogle said:


> Controlling the fans. Will have it hooked up to sensors around the case. I'm going to set it so that when it starts heating up then the fans will start spinning up



Ah cool! Man I can't wait to see the finished rig!


----------



## moogle (Apr 2, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Ah cool! Man I can't wait to see the finished rig!



Not long to go now


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

www.techpowerup.org

very very very nice pic host 

I'm ready to see it moogle


----------



## moogle (Apr 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> www.techpowerup.org
> 
> very very very nice pic host
> 
> I'm ready to see it moogle




Thanks DaMulta, I couldn't find it all this time and was very busy. Let me get uploading


----------



## Rock God (Apr 2, 2009)

Beastie case, I love my TJ07 too!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 2, 2009)

look like its gonna be pimp, i cant wait till im 18 and can get a credit card


----------



## moogle (Apr 2, 2009)

Cheers guys. I've uploaded them to TPU image server now, so hopefully you have no problems in viewing the pictures


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks real nice 

The case looks especially good, how much did that set you back?


----------



## moogle (Apr 2, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Looks real nice
> 
> The case looks especially good, how much did that set you back?



Cheers,

Case was alot, I paid around £230 for it, but it's perfect for the watercooling components I'm going to put in it so it's worth it for me


----------



## rocket733 (Apr 3, 2009)

The TJ-07 is a beast of a case.  Looks very nice so far.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 3, 2009)

this is gonna be sick!!!!  I want that case sooo bad.  Subscribed.


----------



## moogle (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad you lot like it, a mini update of pictures

My Bitspower things came yesterday 






The fittings really are top quality, and the knurling is much deeper to give you more grip on them 






Got the OCZ Memory cooler, going to do a little mod to it to make it perform a bit better.






A few silicon pads to put around the PSU and rear fans, plus some mesh for the fans.






I'm still taking more pictures whilst juggling work on the modding/planning but I'll have more soon. Now I've got my fittings I can make my last orders and get working on it


----------



## MKmods (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to TPU.. 
I am interested to see how the T-Balancer works out for you.


----------



## moogle (Apr 4, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Welcome to TPU..
> I am interested to see how the T-Balancer works out for you.



Thanks for the welcome MKmods. I'll be fiddling with the TBan and a few Yate Loons tonight, I finally got a USB cable to plug it in with. It's gonna be so much cooler watching a fan change speeds without me having to turn a dial


----------



## moogle (Apr 6, 2009)

Moar pics!


Doing some spray painting today (nice and sunny), will have pictures of the end result soon 
















Got me some P-Clips to help with the cable management on the back of the motherboard tray.






Played a bit with the TBan, quite fun but still need to update the firmware 

Will update again soon!


----------



## Sadasius (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice build! You may want to switch the use of rads though and stick the PA120.3 on the CPU, NB instead of on the GPU. The PA120.2 will do a good enough job on that card. That is unless you plan to stick more cards in there.


----------



## moogle (Apr 6, 2009)

Sadasius said:


> Nice build! You may want to switch the use of rads though and stick the PA120.3 on the CPU, NB instead of on the GPU. The PA120.2 will do a good enough job on that card. That is unless you plan to stick more cards in there.



Thanks, I have no intention of sticking more cards (I always prefer getting 1 single more powerful GPU down the line rather than adding another card in) but no one ever questioned the loop setup. I thought the CPU + NB would produce less heat than the GPU hence why I planned to put it on the 120.2, but if that setup you recommended is better I shall do that.


----------



## Sadasius (Apr 6, 2009)

You will not be disappointed in setting up that way. GPU's are meant to run hot but even with that PA120.2 it will run very damn cool. You want the best temps on the CPU, NB for the best overclocks. Also you may want to change your loop order around as well and instead go to the rad after and not before the waterblock. The waterblocks can use the pressure (especially the HK) and no the temps are not better coming out the rad as the whole loop levels off to an equilibrium.


----------



## moogle (Apr 7, 2009)

Bigger picture update this time...


Lots of lovely braid and heatshrink







GPU Block + Ram backplate, just forgot to take a picture of the backplate but you can find out what it looks like 
















Going to have the Blue on the CPU + NB loop and Green on the GPU loop (not suprising eh) 





















These are here to replace the 2 x 92mm fans at the back...






The fans for the rads. Two more on order for the roof of the case, everything nice and Scythey.






Done my final two orders but a few bits are out of stock 
I shall have to wait but I suppose that'll give me time to get the measurements/drawings for the custom bits.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 7, 2009)

this is very interesting! Subscribed!

great gear all around...nice


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 16, 2009)

any update pics?


----------



## moogle (Apr 16, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> any update pics?



None yet 

I've managed to break one if my lights that I use for taking pictures 
I'll have to make do with 11w ones (was 40w bulbs before) so hopefully the pictures come out fine.

Currently stuck on painting a Lian Li case to get it packed up and out of the way (very cramped with it in my room) and I'm modifying the OCZ Memory cooler to allow better airflow. As soon as I'm done with the case I can move on.

Will post pics as soon as I can (very soon as I'm almost done with the Lian Li).


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 16, 2009)

no worries... looking forward for those pics, when you are ready!

btw, when you are done with that lian li, post a pic or two!


----------



## moogle (Apr 16, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> no worries... looking forward for those pics, when you are ready!
> 
> btw, when you are done with that lian li, post a pic or two!



Will do 

Might manage to finish it today if it doesn't rain


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 29, 2009)

any progress on that Lian Li ?


----------



## moogle (May 3, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> any progress on that Lian Li ?



Hmm, didn't get any notification email, sorry for the late reply :shadedshu

No progress on the Lian Li yet. I've not had much time to finish it off. Been very busy so I'm concentrating on the TJ07 first. I've made a midplate out of card and I'm just drawing it into sketchup. Hopefully I can get it made next week and get to putting it all together and finish it off.


----------

